
Darpa thinks we still need analog computers – here’s why we don’t - jonbaer
http://www.extremetech.com/electronics/202439-darpa-thinks-we-still-need-analog-computers-heres-why-we-dont
======
anigbrowl
Someone introduce this man to the world of analog modular synthesis.

